# Platform pedals for XC?



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

First, a little background information....

The only bikes I've ridden for the past 5ish years are a BMX, dirt jumper, and as of last summer, a DH/FR bike. They are fun. I like getting in the air. On to my point...I think I'm about to buy a hardtail 29er to have something more pedal-y that I can ride to get my doughy ass into better shape. 

My question is, is it totally unheard of to use platform pedals on a 29er/XC bike? I've used clipless (SPD) a loooong time ago, and it was OK, but I'm so used to bunnyhopping with platform pedals I almost feel like I would have less control being clipped in. However, it seems like the vast majority of platform pedals are super burly DH/FR type designs. Are there any lower-profile options more suited to trail riding? I'm not looking to spend a ton of cash if at all possible. Or should I just suck it up, buy some clipless pedals, and try to get used to it?


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

GorillaTactics said:


> First, a little background information....
> 
> The only bikes I've ridden for the past 5ish years are a BMX, dirt jumper, and as of last summer, a DH/FR bike. They are fun. I like getting in the air. On to my point...I think I'm about to buy a hardtail 29er to have something more pedal-y that I can ride to get my doughy ass into better shape.
> 
> My question is, is it totally unheard of to use platform pedals on a 29er/XC bike? I've used clipless (SPD) a loooong time ago, and it was OK, but I'm so used to bunnyhopping with platform pedals I almost feel like I would have less control being clipped in. However, it seems like the vast majority of platform pedals are super burly DH/FR type designs. Are there any lower-profile options more suited to trail riding? I'm not looking to spend a ton of cash if at all possible. Or should I just suck it up, buy some clipless pedals, and try to get used to it?


Not at all. In fact, the new, lightweight, super-thin-profile flats are actually quite 'trendy'. 
You'd be considered_ 'kewl_' if you did that.

I ride a pair of lightweight thin Wellgo flats about 10% of the time. And when I do, everybody likes me.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

Ray Raton said:


> Not at all. In fact, the new, lightweight, super-thin-profile flats are actually quite 'trendy'.
> You'd be considered_ 'kewl_' if you did that.
> 
> I ride a pair of lightweight thin Wellgo flats about 10% of the time. And when I do, everybody likes me.


Thanks for the reply.

Which Wellgos are you running? Any other recommendations (either of specific pedals, or places to buy)? A lot of the places I'm browsing online seem to have mostly clipless and DH style platforms.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jun 18, 2007)

If you are going to ride flats, FiveTen riding shoes are a must. They stick like Velcro!


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I ran a set of sunringle zuzu pedals for awhile before I went clipless. They are heavy, and bulky but inexpensive and bomb proof from my experience. Many a rock strike. I think I paid $35 at pricepoint. The low profile pedals of which you speak tend to be costly.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

GorillaTactics said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Which Wellgos are you running? Any other recommendations (either of specific pedals, or places to buy)? A lot of the places I'm browsing online seem to have mostly clipless and DH style platforms.


B124's. 376 grams a pair. I got them in black with a blingy gold pin here and there. They were around 50 bucks.
Oh, and ditto on Tims' suggestion on the 510 shoes, they are the best . But even skate shoes, and hiking boots, work OK.

Only thing, needless to say, is you lose a bit of pedaling efficiency. It varies according to your degree of pedaling skill/technique, however. For some riders, it don't mean a thing. I.E. if yer just a 'masher', it won't mean squat.


----------



## xc_ryd3r (Mar 19, 2012)

I have the B143's and they stick like glue:



















Sealed bearing is also nice and weigh around 380grams for the pair


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

I ride Point1's with 5.10's on my Anthem 29'er. Get with a few funny looks, but it works for me and couldn't care less what the fashion-mob thinks.

It works and on technical terrain in Cape Town South Africa it has saved me a couple of times. Plus I'm used to flats on my AM bike so there aren't any "almost" moments when switching between bikes


----------



## dhelm72 (May 4, 2012)

I used to ride BMX years ago. I just started mountain biking and went with clipless pedals because the LBS convinced me they were the way to go. I have already had 4 embarrassing falls where I couldn't get my foot out of the clip when stopping. After reading this thread, I think I'm going back to what I know best. Thanks guys.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

GorillaTactics said:


> My question is, is it totally unheard of to use platform pedals on a 29er/XC bike?


It is common. I and my best riding buddy, we rock flats on all our bikes.

I like Kona Wah Wahs and Specialized Lo Pros. Wellgo MG-1s are a decent budget option.

Sometimes it seems the whole world is clipless, and other riders will often give you "the lecture" about going clipless. Ignore all that. Ride what you like, just be sure it's what *you* like.


----------



## divideoverflow (Apr 25, 2012)

I prefer flats myself.

I just bought some BMX pedals (Diamondback Sound) on amazon for $16. 









They are 500g, and very durable. I would say you should probably get something nicer, but honestly, if you don't care about the weight, this is a good pedal for the money. It grips pretty well, takes a beating, and it is sized for a human male shoe.


----------



## Tim2103 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have Straitline AMP's and 5.10 shoes. AMP%2520Ltd%2520Pedal%255B4%255D.jpg (image)
I love them. I ride clipless on my roadbike and love them on it, but I just feel more comfortable with flats on my mountain bike.


----------



## Adamsmith655 (Mar 10, 2012)

I run Straightline flats and they work quite well.


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

I started a thread in the Families forum asking a similar question for my 11 year old. http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/shoe-pedal-options-11-year-old-788617.html

My concern is that the shoes required to grip well on flat pedals would give her even less traction than her current running shoes on hike-a-bike climbs. How does that work for everyone?


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have easton flatboys and they are very sticky.. been riding flats in michigan xc for 2 years now, no problem.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

the best i've tried.

for flats anyway: Forté Convert Platform Pedals - Mountain Bike Pedals


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

HT AR01's on ebay are nice and pretty light 236gr


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

GorillaTactics said:


> My question is, is it totally unheard of to use platform pedals on a 29er/XC bike? I've used clipless (SPD) a loooong time ago, and it was OK, but I'm so used to bunnyhopping with platform pedals I almost feel like I would have less control being clipped in. However, it seems like the vast majority of platform pedals are super burly DH/FR type designs. Are there any lower-profile options more suited to trail riding? I'm not looking to spend a ton of cash if at all possible. Or should I just suck it up, buy some clipless pedals, and try to get used to it?


Absolutely fine to ride whatever pedal you want whenever you want. I ride flats 99% of the time now and my rides frequently include hours of climbing and thousands of feet of elevation gain. It's not the pedals, it's the rider. If someone tells you "you can't do _______ on __________ pedals!" then punch them in the throat because they're an idiot and don't deserve the privilege of talking anymore.

Personally, I wouldn't concern yourself with the design intent of whatever pedal you're looking at. Buy a pedal based on your budget, the shape, pins, and thickness. I run the classic Straitlines and have recently switched from DC skate shoes to 5.10 impacts and can honestly say that the cheap skate shoes served me well for two seasons. They had plenty of grip with those pedals but had some stiffness issues that I didn't care for. The 5.10s tend to be much stiffer for pedaling (which I love) but when you put them down on the pedal they stay there. I'm learning to be more accurate with my foot placement the first time because you basically need to pick up the shoe and put it down in a different position, it don't slide none. All in all, I'm very glad I switched to 5.10s but don't regret taking the lower initial investment of the DC shoes because those pedals will grab anything you try to put on them.



KAriadne said:


> My concern is that the shoes required to grip well on flat pedals would give her even less traction than her current running shoes on hike-a-bike climbs. How does that work for everyone?


There is no such thing as a "required" shoe to grip well on flat pedals, only a good flat pedal. The first thing you need to change is the pedal; get away from those awful stock pedals. Then you can probably just run whatever sneakers she already has. I don't know what your surface typically is when you hike, but even skate shoes do a reasonable job outside of muddy hills. My 5.10s did an admirable job of sandy, loose hiking this weekend in Moab and you'd be hard pressed to find anything that didn't grip on slickrock but your conditions will dictate what footwear is appropriate. Get good pedals and you can work your way into finding what shoe works. I think you'll be surprised to find how well any shoe grips a decent pedal, not just a bike specific one.


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

I just went to a set of Answer Rove pedals and Teva Pinner shoes. My trails are steep up and down with some quite technical areas with rocks and some loose soil. I enjoy my clipless set-up on simpler trails, but even with a motorcycle trials background I got in trouble a few times when I didn't get out of my pedals in the rocks. Besides the quick slips where I might need to get out fast, it seems like if I "stall" abruptly with a foot at the top of the pedal stoke I have trouble unclipping. I even took a pretty significant fall off the trail and down in the boulders.

With the quality pedals and grippy shoes I have more fun, feel more confident and do not feel that I've lost any noticable amount of power/efficiency. The segment times that I can compare since the change show that I'm continuing to get faster. I'll probably run my clipless set-up for some rides where the trails are less technical, but I'll be using the flats for most of my riding.


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

I am running a set of Wellgo B103's and Vans skate shoes on my 29er. The combo works fine for me although I have an inkling to try clipless (for what reason I dont know.... maybe just to give it a try)


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Tim Mailloux said:


> If you are going to ride flats, FiveTen riding shoes are a must. They stick like Velcro!


Yep, I can attest to the 5-10s... I do a good bit of technical riding and never have any problem, my feet stick real well to my Forte flats.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the great responses guys. I ended up snagging a set of Wellgo flats off Priceline for a solid price. Also got some 5.10 Freeriders (not to mention the new Salsa El Mariachi I had been contemplating.) Time to go HTFU on some singletrack...chairlifts and skateparks are really all I've done for a while : /


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

*Ride watcha like*

I rode clipless for 10 years. When I came back to the sport I gave flats a try. A season and a half later, I'm still using flats.

In the end, I like the larger selection of shoes (I finally have something comfy for my picky feet), I feel more "free" when I ride, and the bottom line is I just have more fun with them.

My riding buddies give me grief, the LBS argued with me that having a cross country bike and riding cross country trails with flat pedals was "silly" and 'defeated the purpose of having a cross country bike" but I just don't care. I have a big ol' grin on my face when I ride now and I have no more foot pain when riding.

My first flat pedals were the Forte pedals that Nicole mentioned. I am still using them on one of my bikes. I used them with DC skate shoes and they gripped really well. I've since tried 5.10 tennies and they are super comfy and grip like nobody's business. Only downside to these pedals is the pins are sharp so your legs will not be happy with you if you scrape them against the pedals. 

I also use these Wellgo pedals:

Price Point - Search Results for wellgo pedals

and like them also. Smaller surface area than the Forte pedals so less rock strikes. I've found them a little less grippy than the Forte pedals but grippy enough for me. They are also a little more forgiving on the back of your legs.

In the end, you just gotta ride watcha like. I've found that you can't go wrong making decisions based on what you like to be the right decisions (unless of course, you ignore budgets -- then you have to have a frank discussion with the wife about your biking habit, lol).


----------



## Kratos (May 22, 2012)

I ride Kona Jacshit pedals, they are ok, but grip is little loose.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

sandyeggo said:


> I rode clipless for 10 years. When I came back to the sport I gave flats a try. A season and a half later, I'm still using flats.
> 
> In the end, I like the larger selection of shoes (I finally have something comfy for my picky feet), I feel more "free" when I ride, and the bottom line is I just have more fun with them.
> 
> My riding buddies give me grief, the LBS argued with me that having a cross country bike and riding cross country trails with flat pedals was "silly" and 'defeated the purpose of having a cross country bike" but I just don't care. I have a big ol' grin on my face when I ride now and I have no more foot pain when riding.


i find it really odd that people give others grief over personal preference on gear? what is that all about? i run all different pedals, and if somebody says anything, i just say "its medical" and they (hopefully) shut up!


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> i find it really odd that people give others grief over personal preference on gear? what is that all about? i run all different pedals, and if somebody says anything, i just say "its medical" and they (hopefully) shut up!


I told them that I had yet to find any clipless shoes/pedal combination that didn't kill my feet (I have very poor feet) and the response was: "did you do a professional fitting on your bike?" I'm like WTF dude.. I don't like them, they hurt my feet, I just like flat pedals - leave me alone already! And he still kept going on and on. Needless to say, I don't use that shop for anything other than the free tune-ups/warranty work (they are the only Cannondale shop around, unfortunately).


----------



## jaycee74 (Jul 10, 2011)

Deity Compound Pedals ...work for me


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

zebrahum said:


> There is no such thing as a "required" shoe to grip well on flat pedals, only a good flat pedal. The first thing you need to change is the pedal; get away from those awful stock pedals. Then you can probably just run whatever sneakers she already has. I don't know what your surface typically is when you hike, but even skate shoes do a reasonable job outside of muddy hills. My 5.10s did an admirable job of sandy, loose hiking this weekend in Moab and you'd be hard pressed to find anything that didn't grip on slickrock but your conditions will dictate what footwear is appropriate. Get good pedals and you can work your way into finding what shoe works. I think you'll be surprised to find how well any shoe grips a decent pedal, not just a bike specific one.


Thank you. I find the world of flat pedals something of a mystery.

Turns out Daughter does want to try clipless. I think we'll start there. It's a world Husband and I understand.

If that doesn't work out for her, then we'll go with good flat pedals and her running shoes. She does slip pushing her heavy bike up sandy hills. A mountain bike shoe or hiking shoe would give better traction there, but I'm still under the impression they would not stick well to a flat pedal.


----------



## skiglades (May 25, 2012)

Tioga MX pro's with Five Ten shoes which I attribute to years or riding BMX and motocross. I haven't had a compelling reason to go clipless. But in the event that I ever pondered it in my future, a guy riding a SS and clipless pulls into a parking lot after our ride recently, starts a wheelie, loops it out, doesn't unclip in time, and falls hard on his tailbone. Being able to toss a bike when necessary is a luxury.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

GorillaTactics said:


> First, a little background information....
> 
> The only bikes I've ridden for the past 5ish years are a BMX, dirt jumper, and as of last summer, a DH/FR bike. They are fun. I like getting in the air. On to my point...I think I'm about to buy a hardtail 29er to have something more pedal-y that I can ride to get my doughy ass into better shape.
> 
> My question is, is it totally unheard of to use platform pedals on a 29er/XC bike? I've used clipless (SPD) a loooong time ago, and it was OK, but I'm so used to bunnyhopping with platform pedals I almost feel like I would have less control being clipped in. However, it seems like the vast majority of platform pedals are super burly DH/FR type designs. Are there any lower-profile options more suited to trail riding? I'm not looking to spend a ton of cash if at all possible. Or should I just suck it up, buy some clipless pedals, and try to get used to it?


Look at the VP Vice, they are not burly, thin, tons of pins and not to bad for price. Ride what makes you feel comfortable. I use both flat/clipless for different trails.

(non affiliated)

VP Components USA

Edit: Just saw the set you purchased. Try the one's listed above next time.


----------

